# Caudalimetro?



## mariposa161174

Alguien Me Puede Decir Como Digo En Ingles : Caudalimetro?


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Mariposa:

Por favor, describe que es un "caudalimetro", uno puede asumir que es, pero quienes hablan inglés quizas no, y ellos si leen la descripción podrán reconocer a que te refieres.

Saludos.

Fsabroso
Moderador.

PD. Por favor, NO uses mayusculas en todas tus palabras, puedes confundir a quienes estan aprendiendo la gramática del español.


----------



## mariposa161174

Ess Un Aparato Que Se Utiliza Para Medir Caudales De Fluidos...y Desde Ya ...muchas Gracias..


----------



## SFO

Flow meter.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_measurement

Saludos!


----------



## mariposa161174

Gracias por tu informacion, me fue muy util.....


----------



## abeltio

Flowmeter es una sola palabra


----------



## SFO

abeltio said:


> Flowmeter es una sola palabra



Either one or two words is acceptable.

Saludos!


----------



## Karkarinus

En inglés británico, se dice "Airflow Meter"


----------



## abeltio

Karkarinus said:


> En inglés británico, se dice "Airflow Meter"


 
Se dice airflow meter solamente si mide flujo de aire exclusivamente, es una aplicación particular.
El flowmeter puede medir caudal de cualquier cosa líquidos, vapor, aire, gas, etc.


----------



## Karkarinus

abeltio said:


> Se dice airflow meter solamente si mide flujo de aire exclusivamente, es una aplicación particular.
> El flowmeter puede medir caudal de cualquier cosa líquidos, vapor, aire, gas, etc.


Correcto, pero aún así, se dice "Airflow Meter" en inglés británico. En español tiene varias posible denominaciones, como caudalímetro, medidor de gases/aire/masas etc, pero en R.U. se usa el término de forma más generalizada


----------



## abeltio

Karkarinus said:


> Correcto, pero aún así, se dice "Airflow Meter" en inglés británico. En español tiene varias posible denominaciones, como caudalímetro, medidor de gases/aire/masas etc, pero en R.U. se usa el término de forma más generalizada


 
Una búsqueda en google demuestra que en UK airflow meter es para aire, mientras que flowmeter es para uso general.

De todas formas, por mi parte, no sirve seguir con este tema que evidentemente no tiene ningún aporte significativo a la discusión cuando es evidente que el uso industrial es flowmeter o flow meter.
Gracias.


----------



## Karkarinus

Considero que mi aporte sí es significativo si viene de una persona que lleva toda su vida en el gremio del automóvil, primero en Inglaterra y despues en España. El témino más empleada en el gremio en R.U. es "Airflow Meter" ya sea de un coche gasolina o diesel, atmosférico o turboalimentado, mida lo que mida, aunque no sea técnicamente correcto. Yo pretendía aportar un poco de información de la que posiblemente careciera la persona que hizo esta pregunta, le sirviera o no mi aportación, y te guste o no la información aportada.
Saludos.


----------



## maritere88

Yes, I think "flow meter" is the translation i will go with.  Thank you so much for all of your help!

Maritere


----------

